# Almost there......



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Just need to do a few more things to finish this AO1 Ogre AN-21 racer from the anime :Cyber Formula.alex

all the cars in the series are six wheelers.


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

very nice. looks like a Tyrell based racer.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

pretty cool


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Finished this one before the other,will post when that one is finished.This is the "Srormzender Spiegel HP-022 from the same series.Working with an all chrome kit had its challanges.......


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Finished the other one.....


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Nice! I always liked the designs of these cars.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Very interesting design!


----------



## AuroraFan1 (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for sharing!

They look GREAT!!!!!!


----------

